# Motorbike Insurance



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Story goes...

Rang up, to recieve a quote on a CBR600-RR 2 weeks ago.. to cut to the chase, i originally got quoted 1,344 for TPF&T.

bike has been bought and being delivered by the guy that owns it TONIGHT!... BUT upon ringing the company back retrieving my quote and to arrange a payment method. when redoing the quote, some information was entered wrong and the new quote is coming back at 1900 for the same cover. Now, I know for a fact i told all the truth and the mistake is in fact on their end (I've asked them to go back through the call logs as they state at the beginning of the call, they are recorded) saying they cannot cover me at that price.
(the information entered said i had passed my test 3 years ago, when it was infact 3 months) 

where do I stand? I'm waiting on a call back from somebody from the company as they said they are going to try and sort it out. The bike has been bought solely on the strength of that insurance quote...

What to doo??

Cheers,
Dom


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> The bike has been bought solely on the strength of that insurance quote...


Well, ignoring that the above is a pretty daft thing to do... 

Not sure what there is you can do... humans make mistakes... you don't have the required NCD or experience to warrant that price...

At the end of the day, the price you were given was based on wrong information - regardless of "blame".

How do the comparison sites, hence market price work out?

I got a great price from MCE for my bike...

Hope you get it fixed anyway...

:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Try ebike I always got a good price from them


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

www.thebikeinsurer.co.uk

How old are you? NCB?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

The bike insurer is really good they should be able to find a deal for u. I use CIA as they will beat most of the insurance companies with there quotes. Bik insurance is crazy especially for younger riders. Good luck.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

as all replies above, check the insurance comparison sites, its worth the effort...:thumb:
anything you can do to bring the premium down? garaged, alarm/tracker, proper locks etc...?


----------

